# Better buys than Petzl Tikkina?



## zorobabel (Sep 8, 2017)

I am looking at a 2017 model Petzl Tikkina, that I could get for around $15.
I like that the battery compartment seems easy to access, and that it turns on at the lowest setting, then after a while another push of it's button turns it off instead of cycling through modes. I dislike AAA batteries.
Ideally I would prefer a headlamp with at least the strap attachment bit made of metal, reliable battery compartment door (these are 2 things I've had break on previous BD and PT headlamps), AA batteries (NiMH), mode switch separate from on/off switch (or no modes at all), and for it to be regulated, so I at least know I have to change the batteries instead of gradually being subjected to less and less output until I eventually hurt myself, break something or just get annoyed.
Usage is primarily on foot in the mountains, including in winter.
Can you please suggest better options to the Tikkina around the $20 price range?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm not sure about $20, but both the Thrunite TH20 and the just-released Manker E03H are AA-powered headlamps with metal bodies that are regulated, for $30. I've not seen either of them in any brick and mortar store, so you should expect to have to buy them online.

The TH20 has infinitely variable brightness. Click the button to turn on or off. Hold the button to ramp the brightness.

The E03H has a bit more complicated of an interface that gives you a couple different ways to get to the modes you want, but the most basic function is with a short click, it comes on in ultra low mode, you click again to cycle through 4 brightness levels, or hold down the button to turn off.

Other reputable brands that make AA-powered headlamps, although at higher prices, include Fenix, Zebralight, and Armytek.

If you want to consider something a bit different, look up the Nitecore Nu30, Nu20, or Nu10 or the Fenix HL26R. They've got a built-in rechargeable lithium-ion battery that give them outstanding performance for their size and weight. The big downside in my mind is the batteries are not use-replaceable, so when the battery eventually wears out, it's time to replace the light.

I completely agree about regulated lights. This has become a must-have feature for most of my lights.


----------



## zorobabel (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions! Both the Thrunite TH20 and Manker 03H seem nice, easy access to the battery, although the 03H seems finicky to use (too many button actions). For both, I don't understand why they make a big deal of them being from aluminum, if the connector to the headband is rubber/plastic. Out of these 2, I'm leaning towards the TH20. 

How about the Wowtac A2 at $20?


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 11, 2017)

I believe WoWtac A2 is made by Thrunite. It will be bigger and heavier than the TH20, hence the over the top of the head strap, whereas the TH20 only goes around the head.

I have both the Petzl Tikinna (the previous 2016 version) and the TH20. The TH20 is better in every way, not just because it comes in neutral white, uses a single AA cell, has mode memory, has infinite brightness control and firefly and it is solid aluminum.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 11, 2017)

zorobabel said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Both the Thrunite TH20 and Manker 03H seem nice, easy access to the battery, although the 03H seems finicky to use (too many button actions). For both, I don't understand why they make a big deal of them being from aluminum, if the connector to the headband is rubber/plastic. Out of these 2, I'm leaning towards the TH20.
> 
> How about the Wowtac A2 at $20?



I'm not at all familiar with Wowtac, but it uses a lithium-ion size 18650 battery, not an AA. What Leanburn says about it being made by Thrunite is possible though.

I wouldn't worry about the plastic holder. I haven't personally seen many fail. More importantly. If it does fail, the light still works. You might even be able to buy a replacement by contacting the manufacturer, jury rig a fix, or try substituting a headband from another manufacturer that does sell theirs separately. The only headlamp I know of off the top of my head with a metal holder is the Fenix HL50, but it uses a different battery - CR123A.

The body, on the other hand, protects the functional parts of the light, and as you've observed, battery compartment doors are a common failure location. That part is also aluminum on the lights under discussion.

Based on what you've said, the TH20 sounds like a very good choice for you.


----------



## zorobabel (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! You've been of great help. I ordered a TH20 in neutral white.


----------



## zorobabel (Sep 15, 2017)

I received the headlamp last night. Indeed the center has a green tint, that I'm not crazy about. If it had a green tint throughout and not just the center it would have been better; or no tint at all. I'll put it to use backpacking this weekend.


----------



## Dio (Sep 17, 2017)

While I hate no regulation, sometimes it has it's place. Unless the light has an automatic step-down function like many of the higher end brands, it could be more dangerous if the regulation is that good that it simply turns off or trips a battery protection function. 

I read that the early 4Sevens Quark low voltage heads would do just that when using Li-ion cells. I don't really know why I was reading such old reviews (I recently was gifted a Mini MKII Turbo - not related slightly but GREAT small EDC BTW) but that point struck me as a bit dangerous as I mountain bike at night quite regularly and could only imagine what would happen if my light died leading up to a drop, jump or technical section...

Not sure if there are any modern lights that behave that way but thought I would mention it just in case..


----------



## zorobabel (Sep 18, 2017)

Without properly testing for this particular purpose, I believe the Thrunite TH20 will go to moonlight mode when the battery is weak. This is my first regulated light, it is so much better than non-regulated; my wife was using an old PT Aurora which quickly became useless on the trail as the battery voltage dropped.

I found this headlamp to be very good for walking on trails at night, with enough flood to see where you are stepping while at the same throwing enough light in front to spot the trail ahead. My friend with one of the higher-up Petzl Tikka models, had to either look ahead for the trail or look just in front of him to see where he's stepping. The "green white" is not bothersome for walking.

For camp use, I did wish for more flood, but you can't have everything. When searching for something in camp, the transition to the "green white" center can be distracting.

If I was to nitpick, I would complain about the LED mounting square thingy not being parallel to the body. It does not bother me, but I thought to mention it since I noticed it. 
The thread and o-ring were lubed - a nice touch.

Overall this is a very good headlamp. Are there any tint problems with the cool white version?


----------



## pdirt (Jul 1, 2018)

zorobabel said:


> Without properly testing for this particular purpose, I believe the Thrunite TH20 will go to moonlight mode when the battery is weak. This is my first regulated light, it is so much better than non-regulated; my wife was using an old PT Aurora which quickly became useless on the trail as the battery voltage dropped.
> 
> I found this headlamp to be very good for walking on trails at night, with enough flood to see where you are stepping while at the same throwing enough light in front to spot the trail ahead. My friend with one of the higher-up Petzl Tikka models, had to either look ahead for the trail or look just in front of him to see where he's stepping. The "green white" is not bothersome for walking.
> 
> ...



I bought a TH20 a few months ago. The moment I turned it on (we had snow on the ground at the time), I was in love with the tint. It was warm/yellowish, which I love. If I shine it close up on a white wall, yes, I can see a greenish tint as well. But for all other practical uses, it just has a nice warm tint to my eyes.

A word of caution regarding using 14500 li-ion, if you plan to do so. Your best bet is a high-drain PROTECTED 14500. I wrote Thrunite and they said while it does have built-in low-voltage protection aka LVP (you don't want to drain li-ion beyond 2.8v or risk damage to the cell and a potentially dangerous situation when it is re-chargged), the LVP does not work for li-ion. I think it's set for 0.7V, which would suffice for NiMH, but not li-ion. A protected 14500 would give you all the protection you need. However, it's difficult to find a high drain protected 14500. In any case, if you run it too long on Turbo with a 14500, the voltage can sag, tripping the protection circuit. Even though there is plenty of juice left in the cell (3.8v on my meter), once the protection circuit is tripped, the only way to re-set the circuit is to place the cell in a charger for a minute. If you're in the dark without a backup cell and the protection circuit gets tripped, the light shuts off instantly, which could make for some creative use of your night vision.


----------

